
Ask HN: Cheapest way to include an interactive map? - eidrood
I want to build a web-app which is based on a map, where users can mark certain locations. However, my impression is that services like MapBox, or Google Maps API are extremly expensive and overpriced. Is there a cheaper alternative? Maybe selfhosting?
======
codemusings
If you want to try your hand at self-hosting - which unfortunately still comes
with a steep learning curve - try:
[https://switch2osm.org/](https://switch2osm.org/).

It is possible to simply reuse OpenStreetMap's TMS with OpenLayers or Leaflet
(both JS Frameworks) but their service is rate limited for obvious reasons.

Which means you need to decide depending on your use case. It sounds though
like it's a core feature of your App.

------
stadeschuldt
Here offers a freemium plan:
[https://developer.here.com/plans](https://developer.here.com/plans)

Disclaimer: I work at Here

------
new_guy
Try [https://www.openstreetmap.org](https://www.openstreetmap.org) it's free.

